
Rom-Coms Are Perverting How We Think About Love - okket
http://www.relevantmagazine.com/culture/rom-coms-are-perverting-how-we-think-about-love
======
dalke
Cracked's "After Hours" described Rom-Com as "The Only Film Genre That Gets
You To Root For The Bad Guy" \- [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZT8ix-
lfXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZT8ix-lfXs)

RELEVANT, btw, is a Christian magazine for twenty- and thirtysomethings. I had
not come across it before.

